# Iowa Newbie



## vettegirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone....My name is Linda and I just bought a MES and I have no clue what to do with it.  I have been lurking here for quite a bit trying to figure out what smoker to buy and seems like the MES was the right one for me.  Now that I bought it, I am lost as to what to do.  I did figure out how to preseason it so far.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I'm sure I will be asking all kinds of questions ..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Linda K.


----------



## bassman (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Linda, and congrats on the new smoker.  As long as you have it seasoned, you're ready to start turning out some great smokes.  There are a lot of MES owners here and they'll be by shortly to help you out.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family Linda, I do not own a MES so I'm not much help.

I am sure plenty MES owners will show up to offer advice

Remember to take pics when you smoke, we love q-view

Good Luck and Happy Smokin'


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome, glad ya found us.

Check out the 2nd Annual IOWA gathering post.


----------



## fired up (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard Linda!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 10, 2009)

welcome aboard, i dont own an mes.  However if i had a new smoker this is what i would do 

1 put it together
2 season it, while you season it practice maintaining or controling tempatures and thin blue smoke 
3 i would pick the meat for my first smoke, roaster chickens and pork shoulder or butt can be had for $1.00 +/- some change a pound.  both are an good first smoke.  chicken takes less time, a good afternoon project
4 choose a wood for smoking hickory for pork, apple for chicken just a suggestion.  
5 experiment and have fun, practice makes perfection.  each smoker has its own personality, everyone of mine needs pampered in a different way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




6 ask questions, read SMF's, and have fun, enjoy great food, and have fun 

good Luck with everything you do and dont forget 

Have Fun


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA........Questions are welcome here......so ask away!


----------



## jdt (Feb 10, 2009)

welcome from des moines, lots of MES owners around here they should be able to help you out.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 10, 2009)

welcome aboard Linda, from N.C.


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Linda from Maine, a lot of info here


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda, Pleasure to have ya here. I got a Linda (wife) call her Louie, you'll see me post about her, we're a team! Rock On with your smokin!


----------



## darrin (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Linda, and welcome to the SMF. Plenty of great and friendly folks here, enjoy.


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Linda, 

I bought my MES in January and have been having a great time so far. First mistake was using too much wood - just needs a few chips at a time to get good results - and based on my luck I'd recommend you try some side ribs using the 3-2-1 method you'll find posted here:

http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml

The ribs turned out terrific! 

Cheers,


----------



## vettegirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I seen the post.  What is it all about?  Never been to anything like that before although we love to camp.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 11, 2009)

Last year it was about 8 members and family, total of 22?, we had it at Cherry Glen-sailorville last weekend of july. we sit around and told story and cooked ALOT of food, great time. i will try to find the link from last year. Remour has it, that there was a large amount of alcahol consumed, but only romour.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 11, 2009)

here is the aftermath
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=gathering


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the commentary on that thread, I looked at it earlier today


----------



## vettegirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.  

Smokebuzz, I checked out the link and looks like everyone had a great time.  I will have to give serious thought about trying to get there.  Although I'm not sure about hauling the smoker anywhere.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The BF thinks I'm nuts now..he is a Webber kind of guy.  Thinks everything that needs to be cooked needs to be done on one of those. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Linda K.


----------



## erain (Feb 11, 2009)

welcome to smf linda!!! wont be long u have bf converted... share your smokes with qview!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 11, 2009)

There will probly be plenty of smokers there , just come and visit,. Bf's kinda correct, Weber smokey mountain.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Vettegirl and welcome from a fellow Iowegian


----------



## seenred (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello Linda, and welcome to the forums.  Glad you joined us.  You've come to a great place to learn about smokin' food.  There are many knowledgable and friendly people here who like to help, so just ask.


----------



## allen (Apr 7, 2009)

From one Iowan to another, WELCOME to SMF, What size MES did you by? Ask away and people will answer back


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard, glad ta have ya!


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Linda


----------



## morkdach (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome Linda


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome and hang on, the MES pros will be here shortly; and that's a beautiful Rotty


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 9, 2009)

_*Welcome vettegirl!!!!!! Fun place here.*_


----------

